# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oor en keel

## u018642

ik heb al een paar dagen last van pijn in mijn linker oor en linke kant van mijn keel
ik heb dat nog nooit gehad 
wat kan de dokter mij daar voor geven of wat kan ik zelf doen
ik ben 75jaar 
graag een antwoord aub
gegroet ernest

----------

